# Who gets their chi's yearly boosters?????



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Started this thread of the back of pixie lunas thread about yearly boosters
just wanted to get an idea about who gets them yearly boosters and who dosent and what each of your thoughts on them are i know some will have different opinions than others so dont want it turning into whos right and whos wrong just want to see thoughts from both sides thanks


i have always got boosters done 

zacy and honey are 3 in october and is due boosters but i dont know if i should get them done romeo was 2 there and just had his boosters last sat but they might be his last going by what ive read


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

also just wanted to know from people who show do your chi's have to be up to date with vaccs when showing?????


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody will likely never be vaccinated again. He had the puppy series (3 shots 3 weeks apart) and that's it. I did a parvo and distemper titer which showed adequate immunity. He had the rabies shot at 6 months and that titer also showed a strong immune response. I will have titers drawn every couple of years to check and if his immune response is still strong, there is NO reason to re-vaccinate. 

It's a typical misconception that we 'booster' shots to boost protection against disease. But that's a myth. The immunity is either there, or it isn't. You don't booster anything. Your dog is either immune or it isn't. If you are giving shot after shot on top of an immune system that is already working, you are actually going backward and ERODING the immune system. That is where you see the vaccine damage which can manifest through all kinds of behavior disorders, seizures, cancers, and chronic disease.

Studies are showing duration of immunity is AT LEAST 7 years and probably more. There are multiple studies pending. 

So my short answer is no, I don't booster. And I certainly don't recommend it. Titers will give you peace of mind that your dogs are protected against disease. They are more expensive than the shots, but well worth it to me.

Here's a thread from when I had Brody's parvo/distemper titers drawn ....

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi-chat/60482-brodys-labs-vaccination-titer-results.html

His rabies titer took about 3 weeks to get back and it showed adequate immune response as well.

Edit: I also wanted to add that I don't know of any current studies showing that yearly shots are necessary or required. That is very outdated information. So if your vet is still requiring/wanting to do yearly shots, they need to update their protocol. If you aren't wanting to titer, you can do the parvo and distemper every 3 years. Some people are more comfortable with this schedule if they don't titer.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

A big NO to yearly vacs!! We do the puppy series of parvo/distemper & rabies, one year boosters of those & that's it until they are due for their next 3yr which my lot will start being due for this coming year. At that time I'm opting for titers on the parvo/distemper & will do the rabies vac every 3 yrs. 

I really dislike all the yearly stuff (lymes, lepto, etc). I totally believe it adds to the chances of cancers & such. I did have Lulu get her bordatella as she is out to a lot of events (handling class, matches & eventually shows). But that's it for vacs for us as far as they're concerned. If we're still showing Lulu in a few years when she's due for her parvo/distemper I'll have to look into whether or not titers are ok as I'm not sure what the rules are on that & showing.

I can add that if I ever have/had a pup that showed ANY type of sensitivity to vacs they'd never see a rabies vac EVER. One of Mari's boys had reactions to his puppy vacs that was VERY stressful & seemed to worsen with each vac he got. Had we kept him (and I did suggest to his owners) he'd never see a rabies vac. I sent them with his history & photos of him with his reaction so they could give the info to his vet. Hopefully they'll opt out of it but if they go through with it at least I know he's in good hands & will be pretreated appropriately if they go through with it.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

We do not do boosters. They all have had their puppy shots, and one booster at about 18 months. All have had one rabies vaccine. Before I knew any better, lexie being my first chi, she had a lepto vaccine that almost killed her. She was sick for 3 days, and experiencing neurological symptoms as well. Horrible thing to go through. Never had that vaccine again, and they were all pretreated with a shot of benadryl before their vaccines. My vet did half doses on their vaccines, including rabies. Titers are safer and well worth the money IMO.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for the information girls think i will seriously be reviewing getting my 4 boosters xx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Simba hasn't been done for 10 years
Lily had the first set and booster done .Not been done since
Dottie 1st year done,hmmm not sure about the next one.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

i know in the usa there is a lot more vaccinations they need than they do in the uk looking at romeos card its DHPPI AND LEPTO thats the boosters we get and i see by what you are saying the Lepto is the one that causes problems am i right ?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I think they push lepto there because of the foxes? At least thats what I've read.  We have foxes here (tons of them) & it is recommended but my dogs don't go rolling in or drinking out of mud puddles so the point of getting the Lepto shot is pointless. 

We are "suggested" to get more vacs probably than the UK--but the only one that is law is Rabies. Obviously parvo/distemper/adenovirus (forgot that is common in the combo puppy vacs) is a standard as well. Our vet recommended bordatella, lymes, lepto annually...maybe another one I can't remember as I always tell them what I want & never pay attention to their speech. LOL But they do distemper/parvo & rabies every 3 years hears.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Years ago when i was a teenager (long time ago ) we had dogs all our lives there was no mention of vaccines,none of our dogs ever got done,and they were let out into the street on their own,then they would come back when they were ready,god knows where they went and none of them got sick,never remember taking them to a vet only when they were put down,and they were fed rubbish food from the table or neighbours would feed them scraps how times have changed???


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I do the puppy shots, then that's it except we have to have rabies. The first rabies is a year shot, then after you can get three year shot. I do vacinate when I get a new dog because I do not know their history and frankly, most of the dogs around here do not get any shots. The new dog gets two shots, 3 weeks apart.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Mandy, we will never be certain which part of the vaccine caused the reaction, but there is a high incidence of reactions to Lepto and Corona. Both of which were included in the vaccine. The Lepto vaccine protects against about 4 of the couple of hundred strains of the virus. So the cons outweigh the pros. Here in the US, until "recently," the "typical series" given was the 7 way. Distemper, Parvovirus, Adenovirus, Hepatitis, Parainfluenza, Coronavirus & Lepto. Now I think Vets use the 5 way, dropping Lepto & Corona, and many vets are only going with Distemper, Parvo & Rabies. Rabies is law in many areas, so you don't get much option there. If I were to do boosters, I would only do the three above every 3 years. They only push Bordetella (here) if you are boarding, or your dog will be places where there are many other dogs. Canine daycare, dog parks, etc.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I did the 18 month boosters for Oakley and Trigger and neither of them will EVER get another vac outside the required rabies on by law  I may try to get an exemption for Oakley from rabies because it is really, really hard on her. Trigger handled the rabies shot fine...and at well over 2x her size, it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh! You asked about showing and vaccinations -- there are no technical requirements at least here in the US. The AKC recommends that you keep your dog current on vaccinations in accordance to your vet's recommendations, lol, but they don't check or anything. Here, I feel rabies is important to have for the show dogs because IF they were to bite someone, then they can't have the dog euthanized just because it bit someone.

That said, Leah's not had a rabies shot yet, and won't until after she is 1, and I am actively showing her. She is too darn small, even at 9 months old, for me to risk it, after she had a reaction to her last DAPP. I also skipped her last puppy DAPP. 

I truly believe that the puppy shots provide immunity for LIFE. The reason that I chose to do a "booster" at 18 months, is honestly because of how expensive it would be to titer each of my dogs at that age, but I am rethinking that as I will probably get Bryco titered. He has never, ever handled vaccines or anesthesia well, he is my "delicate" little boy lol. I will titer each of them hereafter though, every 3 years. 

I also will comply with the state's rabies laws once my dogs are 1 (I choose not to have them vac'd for it at 12 weeks, sorry no way!), as much as I hate to. I pre-treat with benadryl 2 days before, the day of, and 2 days after.


----------



## lindseyv77 (Feb 18, 2011)

Mine will never get yearly boosters they are very harmful to the pets and very unnecessary! Read about Dr Jean Dodds' findings on vaccines. It will scare you. Combo vaccines are the most dangerous to the pets, like the DHPP...etc. If owners get vaccines it's recommended that they give separate shots..like parvo alone then 4 weeks later distemper alone. And never give the rabies vaccine with any other vaccines. Always do 4-6 weeks apart.

Scientific studies at the North America Vet schools are finding out that after the 1st year core vaccines pets can have a life-time immunity to these diseases. So yearly boosters are unnecessary and very harmful. But a lot of Vets still push them because it's $ in their pockets and they were taught old school and don't want to change their practice.


----------



## AllaboutEve (May 20, 2010)

Poppy had a terrible reaction to her annual booster, she was ill for 3 weeks & I am really worried bout next years. My vet did tell me that after the first year which includes all the conditions the next 2 years would only be 2 of the 5 (I can't remember which 2!). U might want to check with your vet, perhaps the vaccinations at ur surgery also don't include all of them. Im still undecided about getting her vaccinated next may..... The only thing is the insurance I think is void if vaccinations arent up to date, my sainsburys one definitely is.


----------



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

Damn I just paid that £49 Vet4Pets lol  
My two are signed up for life I doubt I can get money back now? I really need to read all this info fast!..

Can it effect Insurance is your dog is not vaccinated etc? I know filling in Luna/Pixies recently they asked if they were up to date as part of the form.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes, unfortunately most ins. Will not pay if your pup gets anything that it is supposed to be vaccinated for. That's why titers are important if you opt out of boosters.


----------



## CoverTune (Jul 1, 2011)

I wish titers were an option for me, but it's over $300 for JUST the rabies titer.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I am only giving Amberleah her 1st set of shots and that is done except rabies and Lepto until she is older. In few years I will have her tested. I had too many bad things happen to my fur babies from yearly shots.


----------



## PocoAngelo (Aug 9, 2011)

I do yes. I show and breed so they need to be up to date


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

None of my dogs will ever get another injection as far as I'm concerned. Eleanor and Gatsby we had vaccinated as adults only because they weren't current on anything when we got them and we wanted to at least have one documented set from our vet at the time. Kahlua and Tequila I've had since they were pups so I've known of every vaccine they've gotten and am very confident they are good for life now. 
I finally found a vet in our area that will do Rabies Titers to exempt from the Annual shot yet still properly register them with the county; and I only do that because I do like to take my dogs to various events and such which do require proof. Not sure if it's just because I'm in a smaller town or what but the cost of a rabies titer is just $35 plus a $10 "lab draw" charge. After getting results I'd only need to pay the additional $7 to register them with my county.


----------



## roguethunder (Aug 5, 2011)

Tinkerbell just got her first rabies shot and I will NEVER give a dog the Lepto. Let me explain my Lepto story. I had a beautiful Ridgback,Arien was beautiful, and I had started showing him in confermation.He had just gotton his shots +Lipto.I came hone from workat noon and my beautiful boy was so swollen, he had no neck.I rushed him to our vet. He started him on steroids, and gave him a steroid shot right away. However, the bad part is the Lepto blew out his imune system. We did the alergy testing and Arien became allergic to 34 things including beef, wheat, rice, lamb and yeast. Basicly everything you find in dog food and most treats. I began feeding him Duck and Potato, could never show him again and had to have him neutered. I also had to give him shots once a month for a year,because getting anything he was alergic to, could kill him if he swelled on the inside. He lived to be 11 and was a wonderful boy. He did get lung cancer so I send him to the Rainbow bridge. But he had a good life and I know it was full and he loved me. So I will never give Lepto's to any any other dog.


----------

